#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  【荒川浩海豚的家】

## 海豚

因為有些人在問我  我家以前為什麼能辦十多個人的聚會
還有部分的獸想看看我家 那我今天就po囉



這是跟咪汪去復興鄉回程的時候帶回來的雞


剛好今天在陽台吃晚飯就拍幾張這是我50歲的老媽跟我鄰居姐姐的小孩
(= =今天食用的雞肉不是我帶回來的那隻)


昨天帶雞回來,今天就下蛋....Q"Q我還沒拍我媽就已經打蛋下鍋 只好裝一下)


我家的陽台*六樓* 


我家看出去的正前方


小鬼邊吃玉米邊餵雞 *六樓*


神明聽客廳 (以前許多獸窩在這邊打電動)*六樓*


麻將室 (以前也是整理之後便成通舖 巴仔還在裡面繪圖真悠閒 ) *六樓*


撞球室 = =突然勾起不好的回憶  以前跟幼狼打輸球 在這邊被蝦捲灰狼踩著
拍Orz 照片   *六樓*


和室  *五樓*



客廳 *五樓*



客廳2



飯廳  (以前聚會的時候在這裡用早餐 幼狼還來即興鋼琴表演)



吧台  我喜歡的地方 喜歡在這裡調酒^^



通向 我房間 我弟弟房間  書房  主臥室的長廊


書房 收藏我老爹喜歡的日本書籍 還有百科全書  我喜歡這些書 但是討厭學校的書

----------


## 狐狸

好大呀!!!!!!!



我也好想去玩QQ""""



改天在那邊獸聚吧!!!(指)


來個露天火鍋~~~~~~~XD""



不過話說回來...晚餐吃的好好呀= ="""


我也好想吃...orz

----------


## VODKA狼

蠻大的
能再來一次烤肉聚會更好!

----------


## ocarina2112

還有一個
深夜去踩還會由十三階變成十二階的...
謎の恐怖樓梯...
不要以為沒拍出來就沒有人知道>Q<

----------


## 修諾斯

有...有鵝！！！(指)
(天音：同學阿~那個是"雞~")

海豚大的家似乎很大呢~！
跟大海一樣大~
(謎：少給我耍冷了！滅！)

不知道走進去會不會迷路呢...
下次如果有獸聚，需不需要帶指南針跟地圖阿XDD
探險準備！

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

天阿..真的好大
大的可怕耶一口一|||
不曉得是否有幸哪天能光臨寒舍呢XD"

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

哦.....原來你住在那附近阿.......呵呵......

= = TMD!!!!!!死肥豚你家太大了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!又那麼華麗!!!!!!!!!!!!!!不行!!!!!!!我要剝削你!!!!!(滅)

----------


## 海豚

> 還有一個
> 深夜去踩還會由十三階變成十二階的...
> 謎恐怖樓梯...
> 不要以為沒拍出來就沒有人知道>Q<


呵呵 摟梯 沒有什麼特色 我就沒有拍出來囉





> 蠻大的
> 能再來一次烤肉聚會更好!


我也是想阿 不過看看家人的反應囉XD

----------


## 咪汪

去過嚕~
而且還是第一次認識海豚的時候去的~
跟某人+辛巴+龍采一起去
那時候還真是好玩的烤肉聚會阿~

----------


## KUBI kitsune

那....狼版的眾獸全部擠進去會怎樣.....?

----------


## 快樂狼人

真是富可敵國呀><羨慕羨慕....我房間大概才比一張雙人床大一點點....只有電腦跟床

----------


## 和魯夫

好大大大........@@
晚上上厠所會不會怕啊???

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

那11號27日 就去你家玩~~~

----------


## 狼嚎

> 那....狼版的眾獸全部擠進去會怎樣.....?


我看這有的塞了...
這麼大應該塞的下吧XD
迷：你想到哪裡去啦...

----------


## Kasar

咦?我怎麼沒看到廁所?

----------


## Wolfang

哇賽！@@

是開旅舍嗎?到底有幾坪啊.....

烤肉那次的照片我有，我還一直在猜是什麼地方能有這樣子的規模
有幸真的會想去府上參訪一下XD

----------


## 蒼楓

算算規模應該不小吧(汗)

----------


## 虎兒

哇哇~~!
海豚大大家裡好有錢哪~!
我們家的兩三倍大了吧...

我得工作多久才能這樣呢...?

----------


## sanari

聽說...以下都是聽來的
海豚家的浴室聽說跟游泳池一樣大...orz
海豚家大約佔地50坪以上，整層樓都是他們家的...orz
海豚的房間跟軍火庫差不多，有各式的槍及軍服等軍用品...orz

----------


## 平川野

好... ...好大啊... ...有7~8個我家加起來這麼大了... ...像我這樣的路癡獸去極有可能迷路... ...(貧富差距在此體現)

心裏好不平衡啊~!海豚~!給我一萬個不剝削你的理由~!

----------


## 野狼1991

這是樓中樓嗎??@@"
我家也是...但沒這麼大.....
還有撞球室.小酒罷....
嘎阿~~~
我也想去阿~~~~XDDDDDD

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 聽說...以下都是聽來的
> 海豚家的浴室聽說跟游泳池一樣大...orz
> 海豚家大約佔地50坪以上，整層樓都是他們家的...orz
> 海豚的房間跟軍火庫差不多，有各式的槍及軍服等軍用品...orz


這從哪聽來的啊^^"
太扯了......@@

----------


## 海豚

> 那....狼版的眾獸全部擠進去會怎樣.....?


你真的想知道嗎= =" 真的想知道嗎  會....


....
..
撲來撲去  就這樣而已 XD

----------


## 海豚

> 聽說...以下都是聽來的
> 海豚家的浴室聽說跟游泳池一樣大...orz
> 海豚家大約佔地50坪以上，整層樓都是他們家的...orz
> 海豚的房間跟軍火庫差不多，有各式的槍及軍服等軍用品...orz


Q"Q浴室很小間說 
佔地五十坪以上應該有XD  五六樓而已

我房間滿像軍火庫的 有來都知道 XD 目前長短槍一共有二十多把
戰術背心  警用裝備  制式防彈背心(真品)  軍靴  彈夾背帶 
^^不過都沒有國軍的東西 我還是喜歡德軍英軍法軍跟美軍

----------


## ocarina2112

> 聽說...以下都是聽來的
> 海豚家的浴室聽說跟游泳池一樣大...orz
> 海豚家大約佔地50坪以上，整層樓都是他們家的...orz
> 海豚的房間跟軍火庫差不多，有各式的槍及軍服等軍用品...orz



其實海豚家還有個地下收納庫...

內有收納毀滅地球武器跟幾隻未知外星生物...(據說長得像青蛙)

只是你不知道而已....

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 作者: sanari
> 
> 聽說...以下都是聽來的
> 海豚家的浴室聽說跟游泳池一樣大...orz
> 海豚家大約佔地50坪以上，整層樓都是他們家的...orz
> 海豚的房間跟軍火庫差不多，有各式的槍及軍服等軍用品...orz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


然後每晚都會聽到共鳴聲...........
以及一堆組合的鋼彈擺設在那........

來吧~~~一起共鳴!!

----------


## ocarina2112

> 然後每晚都會聽到共鳴聲...........
> 以及一堆組合的鋼彈擺設在那........
> 
> 來吧~~~一起共鳴!!


kkk....

KUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKURO
KUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKURO
KUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKURO
KUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKURO
KUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKURO
KUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKUROKURO

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

...............................你們真是沒救了.............

----------


## Katsuya XII

> ...............................你們真是沒救了.............


你這句話好傷人呀,雷哥...

----------


## SHIBA INU

我倒覺得他挺無奈的^^"

----------


## 大米娃娃

好大阿

光是陽台就這麼大= =a

羨慕>///<

----------


## 歐里爾

真好啊~ 
也希望可以躺在這麼大的陽台上...

----------

